# Polystyrene base needed?



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys nice to meet you!

I have a Juwel Gem fishtank, 3` long, with metal rim around the top and the base. I want to know, does this need to be sat on a polystyrene base or does the metal rim top and bottom, provide enough support? When sitting on the base rim, the glass bottom is suspended slightly above the surface on which it is sitting so I`m not sure that it is strong enough to take the weight of the water etc. Anyone got a similar tank? Your thoughts appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty sure all the Juwel tanks are not supposed to be on polystyrene, I have two and neither of mine do. If you have a look at their website will probably tell you and they have the instruction manuals on there


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks DR but I have to be sure because I know just how heavy a full tank is! I can`t risk a tragedy. I couldn`t find their website, I`ll have another look. Thanks!

Update... Ok I`ve mailed them and they say the tank was made by John Allan so I rung them and they said no polystyrene was necessary, so you were right. Many thanks!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

What fishies are you going to be getting for it?


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> What fishies are you going to be getting for it?


Dunno! lol

I wanted to keep a few trout! Maybe from eggs or bought as youngsters.

I used to be heavily into fishkeeping and now I`m in a bigger house I want to restart, including building a garden pond. I also have a 4` tank been sitting for a few weeks with a beefy Eheim external power filter turning the water over.

I`ve been looking out for a BIG tank but it needs to be in good condition and have a stand.


----------

